# My New BOV! Woohoo!



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Well folks... The jeep is gone.. sadly. I loved that thing, but alas.. not having a V8 was unacceptable. In addition, I didn't have warm and fuzzies about the vacuum lines for the 4WD.. anyways.. the Wagoneer has gone bye bye. I have obtained a 1990 GMC Jimmy in GREAT condition. It's got Fuel Injection, which I was trying to avoid.. but, I'll work around that. Body is in great shape, interior is as well, runs like a freakin top.. and sounds awesome with its flowmaster exhaust. It's already set up for towing, and the only thing it really needs is to have the tilt steering knuckle fixed (it's not broken, just wobbly.. easy fix). 

I have a trip planned down to the salvage yard tomorrow morning to go get another ECU, distributor, and alternator in case of my dreaded EMP attack fears! 

I'm going to be picking up some more aggressive tires for it here soon, and going to paint it black when I get a chance.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats. RIP Jeep Wagoneer, RIP.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice score, they had the square bodys figured out by '90, my son has a '90 jimmy with a 6.2 diesel.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> Nice score, they had the square bodys figured out by '90, my son has a '90 jimmy with a 6.2 diesel.


I was looking for a diesel, but they are very hard to find.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a nice looking Jimmy. I understand why you want to paint it black and I'd probably do the same thing, but man that grey looks nice.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool!
If you are happy that is all that counts.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Went to the "pick-a-part" yard today and scored TWO ECU's (or ECM's), a coil, an alternator, and a serpentine belt for just under $50.00 

I've already wrapped said parts in non conductive material, followed by a layer of aluminum foil, then placed in a box, which was then wrapped in another several layers of aluminum foil! Woot!!! Faraday Box for the win! 

I still have a few more pieces to get before I feel totally comfortable with my EMP parts.. but I feel SOOO much better just having the parts obtained today. 
:congrat:


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know if it is applicable to you, but alot of older fuel injected vehichles can be converted to carburated.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool!

Lots of parts for those!. reliable too!
Nice haul!


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hard to find a vehicle that age up here in Minnesota not rusted apart from the salt. Nice buy.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Congrats on the new bov.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> I don't know if it is applicable to you, but alot of older fuel injected vehichles can be converted to carburated.


Yeah... I'm aware of that, but picking up 2 spare computers for $10 each is easier. I'm lazy like that.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds great I love having spare parts ready to go, not just for a potential emp. The only thing I am wondering is whether you tested the ecu's and/or whether you think it is worth it, just a plug on those right? Normally we had really good luck with those types of modules but I remember a few times it seemed like we replaced them left and right, even had a brand new one fail and I remember because they always want to hassle about returning electronics.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Sounds great I love having spare parts ready to go, not just for a potential emp. The only thing I am wondering is whether you tested the ecu's and/or whether you think it is worth it, just a plug on those right? Normally we had really good luck with those types of modules but I remember a few times it seemed like we replaced them left and right, even had a brand new one fail and I remember because they always want to hassle about returning electronics.


Yeah.. I'm going to test one of them tomorrow..err... today. The other one I have wrapped in a box that... when I get my other faraday box set up, I'll open that one to test it as well. They were only $10.00 and I'd spend more in gas going down there to get my money back. And as far as I could tell, I got the only two ECU's there for that year (or thereabouts) V8 GM's.

I'll update later on.


----------

